# Sugar Kidded!



## helmstead (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is our herd Matriarch, Sugar.  She is due, if memory serves, July 20th, altho we NEVER see her get bred and she has silent heats...so this is just an estimation based on 'discharge' leading us to believe she was bred.

She is bred to Billy Boy Blue, a repeat breeding.  Last year she gave us a gorgeous buckling by BBB, it's a super nice pairing.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 30, 2009)

Now that is a goat!  with goats!  She is pretty, but I like reds and buckskins.  

Chris


----------



## norcal (Jun 30, 2009)

She's gorgeous.  Do you trim her, or does her hair grow like that?   

Excuse the stupid questions, a newbie here.   I only know basic goat breeds etc.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 30, 2009)

Her hair is au naturale, haha.  I love it.  It's called 'skirted'.  She is our bearded lady!  I body clip all the other goats except her and Emma (who is a silkie).


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh "Sweet Sugar"! Might she actually have twins? Crossing fingers.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2009)

FlightsofFancy said:
			
		

> Sweet Sugar


Now THAT is a misnomer if I've ever heard one.  The only thing Sugar is sweet on is FOOD...

For comparison:
Here she is about 20 days before kidding with a single last year:





Here she is the day before she kidded with twins time before last:


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Jul 1, 2009)

helmstead said:
			
		

> FlightsofFancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am glad you got the joke!!! But seriously I would take 10 like her!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay, now I know we're getting close...Sugar has become a love bug, which she only does in the last little while she's preggers.  Gotta love hormones!  She is being sweet on me, and even loved all over a farm visitor yesterday!!  We don't really go on kid watch until this weekend...when she'll get to start spending nights stalled under the barn cam.

Personally I can't wait for her to kid only because I'm dying to dehorn the evil witch haha.  All of the other does will be singing the praises, I'm sure, once it's done.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 14, 2009)

Ligs are softening!


----------



## lilhill (Jul 15, 2009)

May you have all GIRLS!


----------



## mully (Jul 15, 2009)

Very handsome and from her picture I think she knows that.  Good luck with her!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 15, 2009)

If Sug could talk, she would surely tell you that she is all that and a bag of chips.  She firmly believes this.  The older she gets, the more sure of it she grows.

Pink would be nice, indeed.  I'm not getting my hopes up though!  We do need a daughter out of her at some point, as she's growing close to retirement.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 23, 2009)

:/  I hate not having a real due date.  Still has some ligs, has a lil discharge, udder is full but not tight.

I'm going on a trail ride in S. GA Saturday, which is when they'll both go...


----------



## helmstead (Jul 28, 2009)

Still nothing!  Arg.  I have a second possible date written down in her file - 8/15.  I think I'll turn her back out.  Darn it all.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 28, 2009)

as soon as you turn her out, she'll drop that baby!! :/ that's how it always works, huh


----------



## helmstead (Aug 13, 2009)

Sugar also kidded tonight with twin blue eyed does!!

The darker one is Godiva, lighter one is Kit Kat.


----------



## Laney (Aug 13, 2009)

They are both gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## RedStickLA (Aug 14, 2009)

Kate...They are beautiful!  I LOVE the Chamoisee color! 
Both Girls and with blue eyes thats awesome! 
Congratulations!!!

Mitzi


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh Kate! (I type with tears in my eyes) Congrats on the beautiful and healthy babies. After all you have been through this week You so deserved a glorious ending. I am so happy for you!!! The are just beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilhill (Aug 14, 2009)

Great looking doelings!  Congrats!


----------



## goat lady (Aug 14, 2009)

They are so cute. I have a doe that looks just like your sugar and she is suppose to kid in Nov. We called our's Spice.  I hope our babies come out looking that good.    Congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 14, 2009)

Stop all this cuteness! I want little baby goats now! 

Congratulations! I'm so glad that these last births have gone well for you.


----------



## mossyStone (Aug 15, 2009)

Beautiful Babies....... Just adorable!




Cyndi

Mossy Stone Farm (washington State)


----------

